# Bezugsquelle Bremsscheiben?



## nawarthmal (5. März 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe hier eine einfache Shakespeare Agility SW20 rumliegen. Die Rolle soll salzwasserfest sein, hat aber Filzscheiben in der Bremse, die Rostflecken (!) auf den Edelstahl-Trennscheiben hinterlassen. Trotz Fettung.
Die Scheiben haben 23mm Durchmesser bei etwa 1mm Stärke, die Achse 4mm.
Wo bekomme ich solche Scheiben in Teflon oder Carbon her?
Lohnt sich vom Wert der Rolle eigentlich kaum, aber ne Reserve kann nie schaden.

Hat jemand einen Tip?

Matthias


----------



## Piere (6. März 2019)

vielleicht "FR Custom reels"?
ich habe heute Bremse auf Teflonscheibe "umgestaltet". Halbe bis dreiviertel Drehung am Bremsknopf von "auf" bis ""zu"


----------



## Andal (6. März 2019)

Am besten die User @Wollebre oder @Bimmelrudi anfragen. Die sind topfirm!


----------



## Lorenz (6. März 2019)

Hallo,
es gibt international mehrere Anbieter für Bremsscheiben. Bei Smoothdrag gibt es Listen mit den Größen, sodass du vielleicht herausfinden kannst, welche Bremsscheiben für bzw. von welchem bekannten Rollenmodell bei dir passen. Damit kannst du dann weiterrecherchieren.
http://www.smoothdrag.com

Tackleking in D (oder AT?) hat Rohmaterial, aber das zurechtzuschnippeln ist mühsam.
http://www.tackleking.de/pflegemittel/340-carbon-bremsscheiben-material.html


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. März 2019)

Lorenz schrieb:


> ....aber das zurechtzuschnippeln ist mühsam.



Ist eigentlich sehr einfach, und wirklich exakt müssen sie auch nichtmal sein, jedenfalls rein runde Scheiben.
Gibt tausende gut gemachte Videos drüber, wie man sich selbst die Scheiben ausschneidet, ist alles kein Hexenwerk.
Zur Not tuts selbst ne Nagelschere, und aus einem Sheet bekommt man problemlos 7 und mehr komplette Bremssätze raus, je nach Größe halt.

Sollte sich das Material nicht einfach schneiden lassen isses halt billiger Ramsch.
Ich selbst beziehe mein Material seit Jahren aus Australien, Top-Qualität und deutlich günstiger wie alles was hier in D und US angeboten wird, selbst mit Versandkosten.
Versand ist sehr schnell da halt nur nen einfacher Brief (spart Porto)...binnen einer Woche ist die Post da.

https://downriggershop.com/products/carbontex-drag-washers

@nawarthmal   Alternativ meld dich mal per PN mit deiner Anschrift, dann stanze ich dir welche aus und schick sie dir zu. Lediglich das Porto müßtest übernehmen.


----------



## Shura (6. März 2019)

Danke für den Link!  Hatte mal das Carbon-Fieberglasgedöns von Ebay  getestet. Grausam, lässt sich absolut bescheiden bearbeiten. Weder mit Nagelschere noch mit Anreißzirkel bekommt man den Rotz in Form geschnitten.
Dafür gibt's fix hohen Blutdruck und nen roten Kopf gratis ò.o
Fliegt jetzt in irgendeiner Schublade rum das Sheet...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (6. März 2019)

.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. März 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Die funktionieren auch völlig problemlos: http://www.tackleking.de/pflegemittel/340-carbon-bremsscheiben-material.html



Mag sein das dieses Material funktioniert, sollte es aber auch unbedingt, bei dem unverschämten Preis!
Scheint geschwärztes Gold zu sein?

Vom Kollegen Wollebre habe ich hier schon gelesen das dieser, anstatt das Carbon zu schneiden,  Locheisen nimmt um die Scheiben aus zu stanzen, dann gibt es wohl auch keine Probleme mit ausgefranzten Kanten.

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (6. März 2019)

.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. März 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Die Teile aus Rudis link (wahrscheinlich die gleichen) sind auch für 22$ zu haben, das nimmt sich alles nix. Wolle macht das ja auch ständig, da macht das natürlich auch Sinn. Nagelschere oder Knipser  und ein bisschen Schleifpapier tun es aber auch.



22$ AUS sind pi mal Daumen 15€...bereits Versand inklusive.

Ich mach es selbst auch mit Locheisen, entfällt die ansonsten sehr wichtige Atemmaske/Brille wenn man es schleifen tut.

Man kann es auch noch anders machen, benötigt wird nen Akkuschrauber oder Dremel usw.
Idealerweise hat man auch noch ne längere Metallschraube mit 4er/5er Gewinde, passende Muttern ebenso.

2 Muttern auf die Schraube drehen und miteinander verkontern...die Schraube in Schrauber einspannen.
Gewünschte Anzahl Carbonscheiben einfach grob ausschneiden (Loch inne Mittel mit kl. Schraubendreher zb reindrehen), einen Metallwasher aus der Bremse nehmen und den zwischen die grob ausgeschnittenen Scheiben legen,
das ganze Paket nun auf die Schraube ziehen und obendrauf nochmal ne Mutter aufdrehen (nicht zu fest anziehen).

Atemmaske auf, Brille auf und Schleifpapier ran....durch den Metallwasher hat man die genauen Maße der späteren Scheiben direkt.

Da gibt es tausende Möglichkeiten, ausstanzen, mit Schere, mit Radialschneider aus dem Bastelbereich, mit Stechzirkel (angeschliffen) etc. etc.
Auf der von mir verlinkten Webseite findet man auch entsprechende Videos ohne komplexes Werkzeug.


----------



## Uzz (6. März 2019)

Wie wäre es mit neuen, geölten Filzscheiben? Filz läßt sich von Mr. Jedermann noch einfacher bearbeiten. Für kleine Angelrollen, bei denen Hitze an der Bremse irrelevant ist, is es auch "anglerisch" das bessere Material dank weichem Übergang zwischen Haften und Gleiten und guter Dosierbarkeit des Gleitens im Grenzbereich. 
Nachteile Filz: zu billig, zu uncool
Geschmackssache Filz: die feiner justierbare Bremskraft, die sich jedoch auch in mehr Weg bzw. "mehr Umdrehungen des Bremsknopfes" im interessanten Bereich zwischen Blockieren und Fast-Freilauf bemerkbar macht.

Die Rostflecken wirst du immer wieder bekommen, wenn Wasser in den Scheibenstapel rein kommt. Aus welchem Material die Scheiben sind, die dann beim Rosten zuschauen, ist egal. 

BTW: Es ist ein Irrglaube, dass der Originalhersteller nur deshalb Filz verbaut, weil andere, vermeintlich bessere Materialien zu teuer gewesen wären. Filz ist schlicht ein prima Material für die zu bewältigende Aufgabe. Dass man Filz direkt ölen kann statt fetten zu müssen, weil Filz das Öl selbst an Ort und Stelle halten kann, ist ein weiterer angenehmer Effekt.


----------



## nawarthmal (6. März 2019)

Hallo Uzz, die Rolle ist fast ungefischt. Und was mich daran genau stört, ist der enge Bereich zwischen auf und komplett zu - das ist nichtmal eine halbe Umdrehung. Ein Klick zu weit, und die Schnur reißt ggf.
Dass sie beim Klick 1x hin und 1x wieder zurück eine völlig andere Bremskraft hat, kommt noch dazu. Der Rost steckt übrigens wirklich im Filz. Die Scheiben sind Edelstahl.
Ich habe sonst Rollen von Ryobi (Alert, Ecusima, Protarget) mit Carbonscheiben - so stelle ich mir eine Bremse vor. Auch die Bremse von den BGs und meiner Fuego finde ich gut, die haben nämlich den weiten Verstellbereich, den ich mag.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. März 2019)

Die schauen ziermlich gruselig aus, stockig, trocken und vermutlich auch recht hart für Filz.
Das eingebrachte Öl unterliegt anscheinend raschen Alterungsbedingungen, oder es wurde ein weiteres Schmiermittel aufgetragen, das mit dem ersteren reagierte.
Wie dem auch sei, bei solchen Scheiben ist ein Austausch auf jeden Fall angebracht, wenns kein Vitrinenschaustück werden soll.


----------



## Uzz (6. März 2019)

In Filz ist nichts drin, was rosten könnte. Die Scheiben sind dann wohl aus was anderem. Ich dachte, die Zwischenscheiben selbst  wären angerostet. Egal. 

Ja, die "Filz"-Schreiben sehen trocken aus. Rolle mit zugerammelter Bremse länger gelagert? Wenn die Scheiben einen noch saugfähigen Eindruck machen: Ölen. Kräftig ölen. Sie sollen sich mal vollsaugen. Abtropfen lassen, _leicht_ ausdrücken, verbauen.  

Wenn sie zugekleistert sind, also kein Öl aufnehmen können, kannst du versuchen sie auszuwaschen (mit Benzin/Azeton o.ä.), zu trocknen und dann neu zu ölen.


----------



## nawarthmal (6. März 2019)

Die herstellerweitige Ölung hatte ich mit meinem Standardrollenöl aufgefrischt, das ich seit Jahren für Kugellager benutze. Wäre das E-Bike-Kettenöl von Dr. Wack. Waschfest, extrem wasserverdrängend, sehr druckbeständiger Ölfilm und neutral zu Kunststoffen... Mit dem Öl habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Was da original drin war, weiß ich natürlich nicht 
Die Scheiben sind übrigens alles andere als trocken!


----------



## Uzz (6. März 2019)

Irgendwas hat wohl die Elastizität des Filzes getötet. Ich würde beim Öl auf "harz- und säurefrei" achten, was bei dem genannten Kettenöl z.B. nicht dransteht und bei einer Fahrradkette auch egal ist.  Bei üblichem "Nähmaschinenöl"/"Feinmechanikeröl"/"Universal-Haushaltsöl" aus Supermarkt/Baumakt steht das hingegen dran. Das Zeug vergammelt("verharzt") dann nicht zu einem klebrigen Etwas - weder alleine noch bei Luftkontakt.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. März 2019)

Das Kettenöl welches ich noch aus alten Motorrad Zeiten kenne ist extrem haftfähig, um nicht zu sagen klebrig!
Dieses war in Spraydosen und mit Lösungsmittel versetzt, wahrscheinlich wäre es ohne diese Lösungsmittel überhaupt nicht aus der Dose raus zu bekommen?
Einmal auf der Kette ist dann alles darauf kleben geblieben, besonders wenn es mit dem Moped ins Gelände ging, wurde die Kette recht schnell mit Sand paniert.
Niemals würde ich sowas in eine Stationärrolle geben und wenn das Zeug etwa ins Nadellager des Rücklaufs gerät, ist dessen Funktion sicherlich beendet!
Nach meiner Einschätzung wird ein solches Öl mindestens für einen schlechten, zähen Lauf einer Rolle sorgen?



nawarthmal schrieb:


> Wäre das E-Bike-Kettenöl von Dr. Wack. Waschfest, extrem wasserverdrängend, sehr druckbeständiger Ölfilm und neutral zu Kunststoffen... Mit dem Öl habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.



Keine Ahnung ob dieses Öl sich von dem von mir beschriebenen "Kettenspray" unterscheidet?
Aber Fakt ist, an das Getriebe einer Rolle gehört ein Fett und kein Öl, außer an die Rücklaufsperre wo eben wiederum Öl rein gehört, damit dieses nicht zusammen klebt!

Jürgen


----------



## nawarthmal (6. März 2019)

Es handelt sich um ein flüssiges Öl und das kommt in die Kugellager, nicht ins Getriebe. Ich habe mal 10 Jahre im Fahrradbereich gearbeitet und selbst älteste Flaschen davon, die bei uns noch irgendwo rumflogen, waren einwandfrei. Von daher habe ich da gar keine Bedenken. In meine Rollengetriebe kommt auch nur Fahrradzeug , in dem Fall Gallifett. Nähmaschinenöl, Ballistol oder noch schlimmer (WD40) kommt mir an keine Rolle.
Kettenfett fürs Moped soll nicht abschleudern und ist deswegen zäh wie Sirup.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. März 2019)

nawarthmal schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um ein flüssiges Öl und das kommt in die Kugellager, nicht ins Getriebe. Ich habe mal 10 Jahre im Fahrradbereich gearbeitet und selbst älteste Flaschen davon, die bei uns noch irgendwo rumflogen, waren einwandfrei. Von daher habe ich da gar keine Bedenken. In meine Rollengetriebe kommt auch nur Fahrradzeug , in dem Fall Gallifett. Nähmaschinenöl, Ballistol oder noch schlimmer (WD40) kommt mir an keine Rolle.



Na das hört sich ja an, als ob du weißt was du tust!
Ich werde dann mal meine Klappe halten.

Jürgen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. März 2019)

Ruhig Blut Jungs....er bekommt von mir wie zuvor schon angeboten passende Scheiben aus Carbon und natürlich auch etwas Cal's Drag Grease....die Filzteller gehören jedenfalls in den Müll und nicht mehr in eine Rolle.
Und was jeder in seine Rollen schmiert muß auch jeder selbst wissen, oder halt draus lernen.


----------



## nawarthmal (6. März 2019)

Ja sorry 
Die Agility will ich als tote Rute mit nem Heringspaternoster beim Dorschangeln raushängen. Da sollte die Bremse gehen, wenn doch was größeres beißt 

Ich werde berichten!

Matthias


----------



## Wollebre (7. März 2019)

Bremsen die kaum belastet werden, also wo Fische nicht permanent dutzende Meter Schnur von der Spule ziehen, sind Filzscheiben ausreichend.
ABER: das Material ist sehr weich und bei jedem Zudrehen der Bremse wird das Fett oder Öl seitwärts herausgedrückt. Wenn die Scheiben dann trocken zwischen den Metallscheiben drehen sind die bald hin. Bei Wartungen schon ausreichend nur noch Flusen zwischen den Metallscheiben gesehen.
Wer nicht permanent die Spule öffnen und neu ölen oder fetten will, sollte auf Carbon umsteigen. Vorteile sind minimalste Wartung und halten meist länger als die Rolle. Das aus langjähriger Erfahrung von kleinste Spinn, BC bis 130lbs Big Game Rollen.
Mit Cal`s Bremsenfett dünn gefettet sind die Poren gegen Eindringen von See-/Süßwasser geschützt und beim Meeresangeln gibts keine Salzkristallbildung die das Gewebe zerstört. Weiterer Vorteil sind sanftes Anlaufen der Bremse und Schnurabzug ohne Ruckeln.
Jährliche Wartung empfohlen. Reinigen mit Benzin, Aceton wobei ich Bremsenreiniger aus der Spraydose bevorzuge. Der feine Carbonabrieb wird schnell entfernt und die Teile sind in ca. 1 Minute wieder trocken und können neu gefettet und eingesetzt werden.

Wenn die Filzscheiben eine Stärke von 1mm haben, sollten die Carbonscheiben 0,8mm haben. Ist nicht widersprüchlich. Die Filzscheiben fangen erst an Bremskraft aufzubauen wenn die fast 1/3 zusammen gedrückt sind.
Kannst selbst testen. 1mm Filzscheibe in die Backen vom Meßschieber stecken das die gerade noch gehalten wird. Dann ganz langsam die Meßbacken zusammen drücken und dabei an der Scheibe ziehen. Die erste nennenswerte Bremskraft hat man dann bei 0,8mm. Da Carbon nicht zusammengedrückt werden kann, brauchen die nicht stärker sein.

Nun schreib mir per PN deine Adresse und bekommst ein nachträgliches Weihnachtsgeschenk.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## nawarthmal (7. März 2019)

Hallo Wolfgang,
danke für die Serviceanleitung 
Einen Satz Scheiben bekomme ich schon - siehe weiter oben 

Viele Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## nawarthmal (11. März 2019)

Ich habe die Scheiben gestern abend verbaut und erstmal die dickeren (1mm) genommen. Fühlt sich gut an, der erste Praxistest wird leider wetterbedingt noch etwas warten müssen.
Vielen Dank für die Hilfen, besonders an @Bimmelrudi 
Matthias


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. März 2019)

Danke für die Rückmeldung und gern geschehen.

Vielleicht gibst nochmal ne kurze Rückmeldung nach dem ersten Praxistest, im Moment kann man es bei dem Wetter ja noch abwarten.


----------



## Mooskugel (15. März 2019)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/1-mm-12-5-c...882597?hash=item4d8a6d0625:g:N7wAAOSwbjNcSz4A

Ist das, dass richtige Material für Bremsscheiben?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. März 2019)

Laut Anbieter sind das Preregs, heißt mit Harz vorimpregnierte Carbonfaserplatten.

Solche Platten werden zum Formenbau verwendet, Ausschneiden oder Stanzen kann man dabei völlig vergessen, für den Formenbau müssen solche Platten druckstabil sein, Karosseriebau zb.
Der Anbieter schreibt auch expliziet mit welchen Werkzeugen (Hartmetall) diese bearbeitbar sind.
Sie sind ebenfalls beidseitig foliert, die Folie wird erst direkt vor der Verwendung abgezogen..sind halt Gewebematten.

Auch wenn es günstig erscheinen mag, aber solches Material ist für die Herstellung von Bremsscheiben gänzlich ungeeignet, da dessen Härte erst durch auftragen von Epoxy und durch Hinzufügen von Verstärkungsfasern (zb Glasfaser) entsteht.


----------



## Mooskugel (15. März 2019)

OK, Danke für die Info.


----------



## nawarthmal (25. März 2019)

Ich war mit der Rolle jetzt am Samstag unterwegs. Den 50er Dorsch hat sie gut verdaut und der Verstellbereich ist etwas größer geworden. Ich habe aber immer noch das Problem, dass die Bremse ein Eigenleben hat. Meint: Ich habe Bremskraft A, drehe 2 Klick zu und dann nochmal 3 Klick. Wenn ich dann 5 Klick zurückdrehe, kann es sein, dass die Bremse fast freiläuft oder schwerer geht als A. Im Boden der Spule ist ein Grat (Fertigungsfehler, abgerutschtes Werkzeug) - wahrscheinlich muss ich den glätten oder eine Edelstahlscheibe drüberlegen...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. März 2019)

Nicht gut, der Grat wird langfristig jede Bremsscheibe ruinieren.
Versuch mit feinem Schleifpapier (240er minimum) den Grat zu minimieren. Alternativ könnte ich mir auch eine Gummieinlage vorstellen, evtl. auch Leder wenn es dünn genug ist.


----------

